# "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" to return this summer



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 2, 2013)

Whose Line Is It Anyway? is Coming Back! - ComingSoon.net



> *The CW is going for laughs this summer by ordering a new take on the hit improvisational comedy series, WHOSE LINE IS IT ANYWAY?, hosted by comedian Aisha Tyler ("The Talk"), it was announced today by Mark Pedowitz, President, The CW. Premiere information will be announced at a later time.
> 
> The CW's WHOSE LINE IS IT ANYWAY? features the return of Ryan Stiles, Wayne Brady and Colin Mochrie, who along with a special guest each episode, must put their comedic skills to the test through a series of spontaneous improv games. Prompted only by random ideas supplied by the studio audience and host Aisha Tyler, our four performers must use the little information they have and their wild imaginations to depict different characters and an array of scenes, as well as perform songs. After each round of improvisation, Aisha will dole out points to our four performers and declare a winner at the end of every episode.
> 
> Based on the wildly successful U.K. format, which also spawned a previous incarnation in the US that ran for eight seasons on ABC, WHOSE LINE IS IT ANYWAY? is executive produced by Dan Patterson, Mark Leveson, Jimmy Mulville, Ryan Stiles and Wayne Brady. Co-created by Dan Patterson and Mark Leveson, WHOSE LINE IS IT ANYWAY? is from Angst Productions and Hat Trick Productions.*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 2, 2013)

Network television doesn't get funnier than Colin Mochrie on Whose Line. Period. That's as funny as TV gets.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 2, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Network television doesn't get funnier than Colin Mochrie on Whose Line. Period. That's as funny as TV gets.



Agreed. Sad that Drew Carey isn't hosting, but I guess it couldn't all be roses. Still looking forward to it.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd be okay with hearing Lana Kane twice a week.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes. 

Just: Yes.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 2, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't thought about this show in years. Always a great show, especially the old UK version (Drew Carey-hosted show wasn't too shabby itself)


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Mar 3, 2013)

"Why I gotta be the thief?"

I can't wait to have this show back.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Mar 3, 2013)

One of the best! "Just the way I like it". The whole episode is flawless.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 3, 2013)

I fucking love this show. So much win.


----------



## Basti (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh this thread made my day


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 3, 2013)

As much as I love Whose Line, I still prefer the older, British version.

Just never liked Drew as a host.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 3, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Just never liked Drew as a host.



He isn't coming back.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He isn't coming back.



Yeah, I'll be interested to see the new series. However, I always just prefered Clive over Drew.

Drew ALWAYS gave 1,000 points to EVERYONE, EVERYTIME and he always said at the start that "the points don't matter" Where as Clive pretended that the points DID matter and gave random points to everyone.

Drews Hoedown was never really funny...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 3, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Drews Hoedown was never really funny...



Hoedowns were always my least favorite game, anyway. I think they thought so, too, since they did it a bit less later on and they usually made fun of it while doing it. 

I don't know much about Aisha, but I hope she's good.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 4, 2013)

Scenes from a hat fucking kills me every time. 

This is great news, although I will miss Drew as a host. Even if only to watch Colin and Ryan talk massive amounts of shit about him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 4, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Scenes from a hat fucking kills me every time.



Best game ever.


----------



## Yimmj (Mar 12, 2013)

Probably one of my favorite TV shows, i cant be more excited its coming back, cant wait


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Apr 10, 2013)

"I'll take animal genitalia audio clues."

Edit: "It's okay...if you don't mind the bugs in your teeth."

Edit: Edit: "I've got on my rubber glove. It's time to think of love."


----------



## Basti (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ IT'S ON MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2013)

Bump for a reminder. it's on tonight


----------

